# Wallpaper



## tittli (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo
Möchte damit anfange, Wallpaper zu erstellen. Nun bin ich aber nicht unbedingt so kreativ, und vor allem weiss ich nicht wo ich beginnen soll. Also: Wie fange ich am besten an?
gruss


----------



## Discman (5. Februar 2005)

ich mach zwar nicht wirklich oft wallpaper aber ich denke mal das man auch dort mit einer Grundidee anfängt oder einem Thema. Überhaupt ist Wallpaper ein eher breiter Begriff interessant wäre zu wissen was du darunter verstehst.

Sich ein paar Arbeiten anderer anzusehen ist sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt, weil es gibt schon fast zu jedem Thema Wallpapers.

Ich hab nur ganz schnell die Suche betätigt und vielleicht interessiert dich das ja. Link

lg

disc


----------



## tittli (5. Februar 2005)

Hmm...an sowas hatte ich eher nicht gedacht. Denke bei Wallpapers eher an so Foto-Collagen. Also d.h. dass ich halt eigene Fotos so übereinander lege (mit einigen Effekten vielleicht noch), dass es halt gut wirkt.
gruss


----------



## Discman (5. Februar 2005)

achso also eigene  von dir fotografierte Fotos?

Ich denke mal das dann so Verlaufsübergänge recht nett sein würden für den Anfang vielleicht findest du dafür ein paar Tutorials, vorallem auch was Bilder verschmelzen angeht. Es gibt hier ziemlich viele Fragen & Antworten zu Wallpapers ich würde dir einfach mal die Suche empfehlen oder dich im Photoshop Forum umsehen.

Viel Ideen kann ich dir ja da nicht geben...es ist ja kein Thema da...die Vorgangsweise wäre mir klar, ich schau mir die Bilder an und denke darüber nach wie man sie am besten anordnen könnte...

Ist es eher sowas was du machen möchtest: Link 

oder eher eine "Rechteck" Version mit vielen angeordneten Bildern zB Urlaub in NYC?

lg

disc


----------



## tittli (5. Februar 2005)

Ja genau an sowas hatte ich gedacht!...danke. Werde mich dann mal auf die Suche nach Tutorials machen.
gruss


----------

